# OCD-ni: Stunning Black BMW E46 330CI correction detail.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Again and thanks for taking time to read another write up from OCD-ni. Next customer for an OCD -SPA treatment is this stunning BMW E46 330ci. in Schwartz Black. The car is a recent purchase and was the result from a long hunt by the current owner and I have to say it's one of the best speced E46's we have seen to date. We were given the brief to make her look as good as new. Prior to delivery the front bumper had been repainted due to a small scratch on the bottom from a kerb and some chipping but other than this the car was in really good condition however it had seen a machine correction before which became evident once we took our readings. All paint depths still healthy but some were a few microns lower than what you would see on an untouched car thanks to our healthy back catalogue of reference readings. This is why we say it's important to use a gauge at all times. As always Mark was here working his magic, cheers mate!

On arrival the car needed a minimal wash and decontamination as the owner had done this prior to going in for paint and as usual all Orchard Autocare products were used.





































Once in we got to work, our method of correction was Meguiars Microfibre system via DA then refined and finished using Megs 205 and a mixture of 3M yellow and blue pads.

Not too badly marked:









Small amount of etching that was sanded out lightly and was totally removed.


















Boot 50:50













































Wing 50:50




































Roof was quite badly marked in places:













































But corrected perfectly:



























And not a drop of peel in sight. Perfect reflections:




































Correction wise we pretty much got everything out bar a small area of marks that were obviously from a sponge dragged up from the underside of the skirt but these will come out over time and are unnoticeable. Again when detailing thought has to be kept that the car also will be driven and a certain amount of upkeep so we don't remove all the paint trying to achieve perfection at the cost of not being able to rework the car even several years later.

To finish the car, Zaino was the order of the day with 3 coats of Z2 with Z6 in between and topped off with Orchard Autocare Perfection on all surfaces. Tyres were dressed with our prototype tyre dressing and wheels were polished and sealed using our Perfection polish.

Now onto the afters:




































Now that's how to sparkle:


























































































To finish off the interior leather was conditioned the interior was cleaned and all surfaces dressed as well as the engine bay and wheel arches. Again many thanks for taking time to read our write up and as usual all C&C's welcome.

Many thanks

Rollo :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning job. Not everyones cup of tea Black paint, but nothing better for reflections


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome Rollo, fantastic flake pop in that one!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow those reflections are flawless

amazing correction,a very nice car as well

why didnt you use your own speed seal,wax and perfection

but saying that zaino does look dripping wet on black

top work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Bowler said:


> Stunning job. Not everyones cup of tea Black paint, but nothing better for reflections


Many thanks. Would agree I love and hate black in equal amounts lol!



Adrian Convery said:


> Awesome Rollo, fantastic flake pop in that one!!


Cheers Adrian.



steve from wath said:


> wow those reflections are flawless
> 
> amazing correction,a very nice car as well
> 
> ...


Many thanks Steve, Truth is it was a Zaino Detail and also we were in the middle of doing some alterations to Speed Seal at the time so I didn't have a production suitable sample to use on a Customer car. Plus that and Im also the Zaino Reseller for Ireland.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Top work again Ronnie, the clarity in the paint is flawless really nice finish.


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks lovely Rollo, fantastic finish - any pics of the interior, is it an individual model?


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

as always outstanding work ronnie.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work Rollo car looks great


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work rollo! Lovely reflections and flake pop. Top job


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

dubbed-up-ally said:


> Top work again Ronnie, the clarity in the paint is flawless really nice finish.


Many thanks!



smicher1 said:


> Looks lovely Rollo, fantastic finish - any pics of the interior, is it an individual model?


sorry forgot to take any. It was kiwi I think was an individual options fest this car. the highest spec I have seen on any E46.



furby-123 said:


> as always outstanding work ronnie.


Cheers mate!



Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work Rollo car looks great


many thanks must give u a bell!



gibbo555 said:


> Beautiful work rollo! Lovely reflections and flake pop. Top job


Cheers Andrew:thumb:


----------



## thompson (May 6, 2011)

Stunning work as always Rollo fantastic finish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, the paint looks like it's been dipped in water.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish, am I reading right.. No orange peel on a BMW..... Wow


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Top work mate:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic work, after pics are awesome mate!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn that's some insane reflection on it!
great turnover!


----------



## OverTimeDetaile (Nov 21, 2010)

Love your work and pictures!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks amazing, something to aim for with our own black BMW next year.

Out of interest, do you have any details of how much clear coat was removed for the total correction, pre. and post. PTG readings?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

As you say perfectly corrected. Although interesting point you brought up about not going to far with the correction as it will no doubt need doing again some years later and some paint is needed to be left etc. Ha.

Great work all round with some stunning reflections.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thompson said:


> Stunning work as always Rollo fantastic finish


Cheers James!



Trip tdi said:


> Very nice, the paint looks like it's been dipped in water.


Many thanks.:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish, am I reading right.. No orange peel on a BMW..... Wow


Many thanks, thats how we roll here. Flawless and no wet sanding needed!!! Its the OCD way.



TopSport+ said:


> Top work mate:thumb:


Many thanks.



Keith_Lane said:


> Fantastic work, after pics are awesome mate!!


Many thanks Keith.



Wout_RS said:


> damn that's some insane reflection on it!
> great turnover!


Many thanks!



OverTimeDetaile said:


> Love your work and pictures!


Cheers thanks for the support!



tonyy said:


> Now looks very nice:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy..



colarado red said:


> Stunning


Cheers!



Z4-35i said:


> Looks amazing, something to aim for with our own black BMW next year.
> 
> Out of interest, do you have any details of how much clear coat was removed for the total correction, pre. and post. PTG readings?


Many thanks. If u need any help or advice just give us a shout!

In total there were areas we removed 5-6 microns ie roof where there was heavy marking but in total we removed about 2-4 microns of paint. The rear quarter had been machined before so we had to keep this in mind when doing the bootlid door and bumper. I am really against taking off loads of paint to achieve a flawless finish only to not be able to correct it again or do a number of enhancements over a number of years. We leave it that it can get a few full corrections if needed.



horned yo said:


> Stunning work as always.


Cheers Lad! :thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> As you say perfectly corrected. Although interesting point you brought up about not going to far with the correction as it will no doubt need doing again some years later and some paint is needed to be left etc. Ha.
> 
> Great work all round with some stunning reflections.


Many thanks. Will be putting up a few write ups of cars detailed by others with MASSIVE strike throughs scary thing is some were carried out by some professionals over here! the secret for us is in the shine over defect removal we prefer to keep paint on a car. I know my own cars I keep for about 10 years so I dont want to take it all off in one go.! :thumb:


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

I have just got a black E46 and cant wait to get it looking like this!

Good work!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

rbj*rbj said:


> I have just got a black E46 and cant wait to get it looking like this!
> 
> Good work!


Many thanks. Happy detailing this colour really loves a little TLC..


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Great work !!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome, truly Awesome! 

Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning as alway's ronnie with some cracking flake popping pic's too.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wayne RS250 said:


> Nice work


Many thanks!



TroyScherer said:


> Great work !!!


Cheers



rayner said:


> Awesome, truly Awesome!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


Many thanks glad you liked it.



k9vnd said:


> Stunning as alway's ronnie with some cracking flake popping pic's too.


Cheers. the flake was insane on this that's for sure!!


----------

